# Want to create full TP image before sending to HP for HW fix



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

My USB jack (on the lower edge of the TP) has broke free of the mainboard. TP only charges when in TouchStone/dock.

Have to send back to HP for in-warranty HW repair.

Kindly direct me to a backup, restore procedure, if such a thing exists, such that I might be able to make an image of the entire device (WebOS and CM7 and all apps included)...and restore from same image if HP decides that they want erase my TP or (worse) send me a refirbed one from stock.

Thanks
Rico


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure about WebOS, but you can back things up on the Android side using ClockworkMod. Backups are stored in /mnt/sdcard/clockworkmod/backup, in folders named by the date and time of the backup.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rruotolo said:


> My USB jack (on the lower edge of the TP) has broke free of the mainboard. TP only charges when in TouchStone/dock.
> 
> Have to send back to HP for in-warranty HW repair.
> 
> ...


If you can't plug in your usb cable, you are out of luck on making a backup for android. WebOS is constantly backing up to the HP servers, so when you get it back, as long as you use the same email account to set up your WebOS account, it will be restored automatically. You have a bigger problem. If they turn on your touchpad to check it out after fixing the usb socket, they will see that you have android installed and if they want to be jerks about it, your warranty is void. You can't take android off either, no usb cable. If you are lucky, they will just toss it in the trash and send you a reburb or they will repair and send it back and you won't have to restore any backups. Good luck


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

nevertells said:


> If you can't plug in your usb cable, you are out of luck on making a backup for android. WebOS is constantly backing up to the HP servers, so when you get it back, as long as you use the same email account to set up your WebOS account, it will be restored automatically. You have a bigger problem. If they turn on your touchpad to check it out after fixing the usb socket, they will see that you have android installed and if they want to be jerks about it, your warranty is void. You can't take android off either, no usb cable. If you are lucky, they will just toss it in the trash and send you a reburb or they will repair and send it back and you won't have to restore any backups. Good luck


he can break moboot and if the ppl there miss broken lcd's during repair processes for some people, they won't notice...


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

nevertells said:


> If you can't plug in your usb cable, you are out of luck on making a backup for android. WebOS is constantly backing up to the HP servers, so when you get it back, as long as you use the same email account to set up your WebOS account, it will be restored automatically. You have a bigger problem. If they turn on your touchpad to check it out after fixing the usb socket, they will see that you have android installed and if they want to be jerks about it, your warranty is void. You can't take android off either, no usb cable. If you are lucky, they will just toss it in the trash and send you a reburb or they will repair and send it back and you won't have to restore any backups. Good luck


Can't you email the file to yourself or upload it via wireless. Insted of needing the USB?

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, depending on whether you prefer to do the copying process on the Touchpad or on the computer, you can use Ghost Commander and its SMB plugin to access your computer's network shared folders, or run Samba on the Touchpad and access its files from the computer.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks all for the good ideas. I'm running a backup now with clockworkmod...and will push it to a cloud folder, email it, or coax it off the SD card by manually holding the usb cable (just so) long enough for the file to transfer.

I kind of like the idea of somehow temporarily breaking moboot, so that it'll boot only to WebOS, should HP's crack repair provider even bother to boot it after fixing the munged USB jack.

How would I go about hobbling moboot to force a WebOS only boot up?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Run WebOS Doctor. It'll rewrite the WebOS and boot partitions (since that's all it expects to see), while leaving the Android partitions intact yet inaccessible. You can then reinstall Android, moboot, and CWM, and it'll be back the way it was, save for any modified system files like build.prop. You probably won't get the same unit back, though, so you'll almost certainly have to restore that backup you made with CWM.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

OOPS!!

I think I may have to follow Executor's advice (as above)...even though I didn't actually try to get my TP to boot ONLY into WebOS.

Nonetheless, it is (currently) doing just that (and only that).

In my efforts to get my TP ready to ship off to HP for repair, among other things, I ran the WebOS *System Updates*, which successfully completed the OTA update to WebOS v.3.0.5.86. _ However, now, when I re-boot, I don't get the moboot screen that allows me to choose between WebOS, Cyanogenmod, Clockworkmod, etc..._

So, at this point, I have the opposite problem that I started out with._..how do I get my moboot chooser back?_

BTW, I also successfully completed a Cyanogenmod7/Android backup with Clockwork mod...and I refreshed my WebOS backup via the WebOS* Backup* app before I upgraded to 3.0.5.86 (and killed my multi-boot options).

Any thoughts on the easiest way to fix my moboot issue would be appreciated.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Just flash moboot again.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Stop there and leave moboot hidden. Getting android back is simply following the installation procedure from the alphas but including only moboot.zip file in cminstlal.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

lafester said:


> Just flash moboot again.


Yup....

Thanks. I appreciate your response.

I guess (just this once) I was dumb-a$$-lucky. By successfully completing the OTA for the WebOS (first try), I inadvertently put the TP in exactly the state I wanted, for sending it in for repair...(booting directly into WebOS).

Now, when I get the TP back, assuming I get the same one back, as per your post, I can simply flash moboot again, and my multi-boot menu should come back, allowing me to access the Android side of the TP.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

ironman said:


> Stop there and leave moboot hidden. Getting android back is simply following the installation procedure from the alphas but including only moboot.zip file in cminstlal.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Yup...

Thanks. I appreciate the clarification, re: only flashing moboot (again).


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

HP is going to wipe the drive so its not going to be that easy lol.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

One more noob question:

Now that I can ONLY boot into WebOS (until I restore moboot), how do I access the TP's SD card so that I can copy the backup file I made with Clockwork mod (earlier tonight) up to a cloud store via Box?

(in case I don't get the same unit back, or in case they re-image the entire thing back to factory)

I've just installed Internalz Pro
I've set the default home directory to /
I've set "show hidden" to "on"

But, I don't see any backup files.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

The sdcard is the same as WebOS's media partition, so your backup will show up in WebOS under /media/internal/clockworkmod/backup.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

Executor said:


> The sdcard is the same as WebOS's media partition, so your backup will show up in WebOS under /media/internal/clockworkmod/backup.


Perfect!

I'm all set. Six files found in folder 2012-01-18.00.58.36/

Thanks.


----------

